# Another Source for "S".............



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

And he also has a, "Huge" assortment of Marx and some Lionel!

http://www.trainmarket.com/example.txt


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> And he also has a, "Huge" assortment of Marx and some Lionel!
> 
> http://www.trainmarket.com/example.txt



What's the S stand for?:laugh:

WOW you could spend all day looking at the list, HUH?

Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It stands for Superior, Ed. O stands for oinkers.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> It stands for Superior, Ed. O stands for oinkers.:laugh:



Or....SUBSTANDARD!:laugh:

O stands for ORIGINAL!

If Lionel didn't start with the three rail S's two rail would have never materialized!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Or Ordinary. Very ordinary. Obsolete. Obscure. Obtuse. Omitted. Over-the-hill. Overstated and Overrated.


----------

